

Why I Write JavaScript - of
http://zzarcon.github.io/jekyll/update/2014/12/11/why-i-write-javascript.html

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
No Article is appearing below the hero heading. (Bit ironic?)

~~~
jedi_master
He writes javascript so he can scroll his website an inch when you click the
down arrow

